# Another Painting



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

This is another oil painting that I just finished. I just thought ya'll might enjoy it. Let me know what ya think. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks good! Is this a hobby or a profession?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That's nice! I like the dark timber behind him. How big is the original?


The original was a 8x11 picture that I painted on a 18x24 canvas.



proutdoors said:


> Looks good! Is this a hobby or a profession?


This is a hobby that I would love to turn into a profession....but this is only my 2nd oil painting ever and......does the expression "starving artist" mean anything to you?


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

Very cool....especially for being only your second painting.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job, what was your first painting?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You've got some serious talent there!

I always wanted to be an artist, but could never get my hands to cooperate. Keep at it.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

dang man, both paintings are nice. keep up the great work


----------

